# Vampire Fluffy Army Ideas



## Cruor (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi. I'm thinking iof creating a very fluffy vampire army with my vampire character I made who's supposed to be extremely in tune with the undead animal kingdom, especially flyers. I'm kinda stuck for whehter to make her on a dragon or not, wheter she should fly with her 'pets' and carve up enemies or wether she should just be uber magicy. Obviously the rest of the army is gonna have as many bats and fellbats and such as I can get away with. Anyone with ideas or combos on how to make this competertive as well? Thanks


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd give her Fly, Skeleton Rising, and a Tomb Blade. Throw her at an enemy unit, and raise a unit around her. She will add to it in each phase.

For your rares, I think you should get as many Wraiths as possible. They are quite tough, and put out a shite load of Attacks, and can turn a flank into a death trap.

I'd get a Unit of Black Knights as well, they can be very useful with a Flying character with Helm of Commandment.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

if you want to go with this fluffy idea I would suggest modeling your skellies and zombies as animals. this way you can keep the theme, but not restrict your army.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I am going to move this to tactics since it isn't actually a list, as you will probably get more useful feedback with your post in the correct place.


----------

